# CAD Software for Drawing Cabinets & Furniture



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

What software do most of you use to design your cabinets & furniture?
I have been using DesignCad Express 17 and it does some quirky stuff. Just curious is there is something that works better.
I have seen someone mention sketch or something. I'm not familiar with it.
As always there is a learning curve to any software package and I'm game to try anything that remedies some of the goofiness I have been experiencing.

TIA,

Nate

Sorry for the post. I didn't see this post, http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1051


----------



## neoshed (Dec 7, 2007)

http://sketchup.google.com/

You can try the free version to see if you like it. I've been using it since version3 and I do all my modelling with it including woodwork.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

I use sketch-up too. I think a real CAD program would confuse me to no end and I've got enough to think about already.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's another free one (free version).
http://www.cadstd.com


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have started using sketchup and it is better than I thought it would be. It will take a little bit to learn.
I have a commercial CAD/CAM package that I use at work (Surfcam) and it is really easy to use but the dimensioning isn't great.

Thanks for the recommendations.

N


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have downloaded Sketchup and Cadstd so I can try them out. I have been using DeltaCad for years. Its a pretty simple basic program. I have a Keycad program but have never taken the time to learn it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

There is a free design application called eCabinets that the Thermwood CNC Router company will give to any business, or cough cough... anyone who can come up with a decent company name... took about 12 days for them to mail it out but it's really easy to use. 
http://www.ecabinetsystems.com/

I am using it to give me a good 3D representation. The software was originally designed for Kitchen cabinets so if you use it for furniture it can be a bit finicky which is why I have to always double check all my parts measurements.

It will generate a parts list for you and even a sheet goods layout for cutting. The Sheet goods layout is designed for their CNC Routers so it doesn't really work that good for me. I just import the Parts list into my 4 year old CutList Plus software "Which is Freaking awesome". http://cutlistplus.com/

Mike


----------



## bijou (Sep 27, 2007)

BigDaddy 
I took a look at Cut List Plus and see they have several price levels.I was wondering which level you opted for?

Bijou


----------



## BigDaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

I got Silver edition.

I work out of my garage and most of what I build is for friends, family, and myself.

If you plan on using it to print the cutlist for an entire kitchen or so, I would suggest Gold since I am limited to 50 seperate items with Silver. The more items you have in a single project the better it will optimize the cut list.


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

Cabinetman, thanks for the link. I downloaded the cadstd. program and it is easy to use once I played around with it. For making a print/drawing I think it works out better than sketchup.


----------

